# Just starting out!



## JoTyler (Mar 13, 2009)

Hello,
We've just decided to apply to Canada after 4 long years of deliberation!
We're in no rush (target of Jan 2012), good job because the Visa takes years!, so just wanting to have a chat about how you find it yourself living there or trying to get there.
Any help would be appreciated. We're interested in living in the GTA (Oakville, Milton) and hubby would be looking for work as a Management Consultant/SAP Solutions Architect/Data Manager/Project Manager - any of those!
Also, advice on Visa - DIY - good idea or not? 
Look forward to hearing from you.
JoTyler


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

JoTyler said:


> Hello,
> We've just decided to apply to Canada after 4 long years of deliberation!
> We're in no rush (target of Jan 2012), good job because the Visa takes years!, so just wanting to have a chat about how you find it yourself living there or trying to get there.
> Any help would be appreciated. We're interested in living in the GTA (Oakville, Milton) and hubby would be looking for work as a Management Consultant/SAP Solutions Architect/Data Manager/Project Manager - any of those!
> ...


Oakville is a very nice town to the west of Toronto on the rail line/major highway to Toronto. It is one of the highest income locations in Canada consequently much of its housing is upper-scale. Milton is also on the rail link to Toronto but in appearance doesn't come close to Oakville which is village like with good restaurants, yacht club and is generally much more attractive. If I had my druthers I would go for Oakville but probably Milton housing is less expensive.
With your husband's skills the location of these two towns allows him access into the Toronto job market. Have you checked to see if he is on the "LIST". If so this may/will provide much faster processing for you. As regards immigration documentation you can DIY, but if you find it daunting be very careful as to the Immigration Consultant you hire. There are some that can be regarded as walking close to the scammer line.


----------



## JoTyler (Mar 13, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Oakville is a very nice town to the west of Toronto on the rail line/major highway to Toronto. It is one of the highest income locations in Canada consequently much of its housing is upper-scale. Milton is also on the rail link to Toronto but in appearance doesn't come close to Oakville which is village like with good restaurants, yacht club and is generally much more attractive. If I had my druthers I would go for Oakville but probably Milton housing is less expensive.
> With your husband's skills the location of these two towns allows him access into the Toronto job market. Have you checked to see if he is on the "LIST". If so this may/will provide much faster processing for you. As regards immigration documentation you can DIY, but if you find it daunting be very careful as to the Immigration Consultant you hire. There are some that can be regarded as walking close to the scammer line.


Thanks for your post. My husband can get a visa based on his work in IT and we have been told we can apply now. We did consider an agent but on further reading have perhaps now decided to go down the DIY route. We really like the look of Oakville and also Guelph now too! Lots to think about...
Cheers


----------

